# Houthi Rebels Unveil Host of Weaponry



## Colin Parkinson (14 Mar 2021)

Not sure hw much is real, but likely most are, although capability claims may be exaggerated. Nevertheless they have managed to hit distant infrastructure, attack a moving Fastcat and flown a suicide drone into a LAV. I would say that Canada would be ill-equipped to deal with the Houthi. 









						Houthi Rebels Unveil Host of Weaponry, Compounding Drone and Missile Threat
					






					www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2022)

Bumped with the latest claims ....


> Three people were killed and six others wounded when three oil tankers exploded in Abu Dhabi in a suspected drone attack claimed by Yemen’s Houthi rebels Monday, authorities said.  Abu Dhabi police said three fuel tanker trucks had exploded in the industrial Musaffah area near storage facilities of oil firm ADNOC and that a fire broke out at a construction site at Abu Dhabi International Airport ...  the military spokesman of the Houthis, who are battling a military coalition led by Saudi Arabia and including the UAE, said the group had launched a military operation “deep in the UAE”. More details would be announced in the coming hours, the spokesman added ...


More via Google News here - more from other threads on previous Houthi action here (2019 claims of striking Saudi oil facilities) and here (2019 claims of having banged up Saudi brigades in KSA).


----------

